# i took the red seal plumbing test



## scarbplumber (Feb 11, 2009)

hey i took the nationalplumbing test all i have to say is wow its f in hard half the stuff i didnt no on there i wish they would of tought us this **** in school anyways does anybody no were i can find a copy of the test or a good study guide page or a pre test page thankx.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

scarbplumber said:


> hey i took the nationalplumbing test all i have to say is wow its f in hard half the stuff i didnt no on there i wish they would of tought us this **** in school anyways does anybody no were i can find a copy of the test or a good study guide page or a pre test page thankx.


Our Commercial is hard here, too. All hand written and no calculators allowed. I don't know anyone who passed it the first time, but everyone retook it within a year.

Keep trying---its good here at the top....


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The first thing I do after taking a test is write down every question on it I can remember. Then if you do re-test you have a good idea of what is covered on it. Read the questions twice before answering. There are many trick questions on plumbing exams. They want you to fail. Then they can get your re-test fee. IL plumbing exam has a 70% fail rate. Good Luck man!:thumbsup:


----------



## scarbplumber (Feb 11, 2009)

ya it almost seams like its a big money grab i had the copy to the old test but now they changed it to the damn red seal i just wanted to no if anyone had sumthing like i had from the old cfq


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

scarbplumber said:


> ya it almost seams like its a big money grab i had the copy to the old test but now they changed it to the damn red seal i just wanted to no if anyone had sumthing like i had from the old cfq


Do a search here and the internet. Best bet is to study, though.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

scarbplumber said:


> hey i took the nationalplumbing test all i have to say is wow its f in hard half the stuff i didnt no on there i wish they would of tought us this **** in school anyways does anybody no were i can find a copy of the test or a good study guide page or a pre test page thankx.


 
If you ever plan on being in business for yourself, please install the following typewriter keys in your memory bank, and learn where to put them:

:,;,.,"'., (shift)


----------



## 46er (Feb 12, 2009)

scarbplumber said:


> hey i took the nationalplumbing test all i have to say is wow its f in hard half the stuff i didnt no on there i wish they would of tought us this **** in school anyways does anybody no were i can find a copy of the test or a good study guide page or a pre test page thankx.


Hey you from Toronto?...I might be able to help you


----------



## Plumber_Pete (Jun 22, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> The first thing I do after taking a test is write down every question on it I can remember. Then if you do re-test you have a good idea of what is covered on it. Read the questions twice before answering. There are many trick questions on plumbing exams. They want you to fail. Then they can get your re-test fee. IL plumbing exam has a 70% fail rate. Good Luck man!:thumbsup:


I disagree. In Texas, the examiners seem very pro-pass. We are low on plumbers (I thought the whole country was). They should be wanting us to pass so more licensed plumbers are out there doing the work.


----------



## rotoroter (Mar 18, 2009)

i just took the red seal test and didnt pass it does anyone have a test out there ?????


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

rotoroter,
First, study for the Damn test. Then study more. Then write and pass the test. Then continue to study for your entire career.

Second, post an intro so that we may know who we are talking to, it helps.

Third, rotoroter? Is it not spelled RotoRooter?


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

Plumber_Pete said:


> I disagree. In Texas, the examiners seem very pro-pass. We are low on plumbers (I thought the whole country was). They should be wanting us to pass so more licensed plumbers are out there doing the work.


For some reason our tests are pro-fail. Like you, we are in a plumber shortage (let me rephrase that, quality plumber shortage). For the OP or anyone for that matter. If you have the choice between taking the Journeyman test or the contractor test, take the contractor test. Your going to have to study anyway and it is a lifetime license.


----------

